# The Last Samurai



## Makalakumu

I'm a bit skeptical.  Tom Cruise.  Hollywood and Japan.  The whole, "what actually happened in history" thing.  If you like swords though, this could be a good movie.  Epic battle scenes and swords.  Swords and more swords.  I wonder who they got to do all of the training?


----------



## pknox

Take a look at this month's Black Belt -- Cruise's co-star is on the cover.  I didn't read the article, but I wouldn't be surprised if they talk about the training.


----------



## Shodan

I saw Tom Cruise interviewed for this movie and it looks good- I want to see it.  I didn't catch who actually trained him for his parts, but it sounded like he did practice quite a lot to be able to pull off all of his own action scenes.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## arnisandyz

My wife an I went to the movie theater not knowing what we were going to see and they were showing an "early release' Thanksgiving weekend special release of this movie. I think its suppose to be out Dec 5.  Without giving anything away, its definately a worthwhile movie to see for both Martial Artists and the General public.  Some of the plot is kind of like "Dances with Wolves" but with Samurai instead of indians, but it was well done.

I saw a discovery show last night "Xtreme Martial Arts" sponsored by the Last Samurai and Cruise said he spent 8 months in training, during which time his legs got much thicker due to stance work and his old shirts wouldn't fit anymore due to his forarms growing from using the sword.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Saw it and it is fantastic.  All of it, event the acting.  It is a must see!!!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Touch Of Death

Dances with ninja/ Dances with samurai. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## gman

The movie is excellent and I will definately see it again. As for the history, don't believe the what you see at the theatre.


----------



## Seig

Great Movie!  Two Thumbs up!


----------



## Kempojujutsu

Great Movie must see. The history Channel had a special on the Samurai tonight very good also. The story told in the movie is very close, believe some of the names are changed, but close to what happened.


----------



## kkbb

2 thumbs up! way up!
Beautiful scenery, costumes, choreography... absolutly awesome
had me on the edge of my seat..


----------



## Tapps

Can't wait to see it !


----------



## someguy

If so many recomend it I think I will see it.  I kind of don't like the trend that the movies are going in though.  first the cast of the matrix studies MA just to make that movie.  Soon after its a flood of moives like that.


----------



## MisterMike

Well, I saw it and I'd give it 3 out of 5 stars.

The coreography was OK. The large battle scenes were reminiscent of Braveheart and The Patriot, so nothing new there.

It was just kind of blah. Too drawn out. It didn't capture enough of the arts. The scenery was good and the village life was portrayed as well as I'd expect it, not having actually been there myself.

I'd say go see it, but I'm not going twice. I can wait until it's out for rent, but even then.....


----------



## pknox

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *The coreography was OK. The large battle scenes were reminiscent of Braveheart and The Patriot, so nothing new there.
> *



That's not so bad...I did like both of those movies, and the battle scenes were part of the reason.  Granted, they were more "groundbreaking" a few years back when those movies did them, but you could do worse.  Hopefully the character development is good; if Cruise's character is developed half as well as Gibson's William Wallace, then great.


----------



## marshallbd

I saw it on the day it opened and all I can say is that it will be joining my colection of movies for my home entertainment as soon as it gets released!   I thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## Rob Broad

A great movie.  I can't wait to won it on DVD.


----------



## clapping_tiger

Just wanted to chime in and say I just saw it today. I loved the movie. I could not find anything I disliked about it. It kept my interest the whole time, and even got my palms a little bit sweaty during the ninja attack.  This one will be in my DVD collection for sure. I would go see it again but the Return of the King comes out on Wed. and I just bought my advanced ticket.

:samurai:


----------



## Rainman

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *Just wanted to chime in and say I just saw it today. I loved the movie. I could not find anything I disliked about it. It kept my interest the whole time, and even got my palms a little bit sweaty during the ninja attack.  This one will be in my DVD collection for sure. I would go see it again but the Return of the King comes out on Wed. and I just bought my advanced ticket.
> 
> :samurai: *



You should have really appreciated the scene between cruise and the samurai when they faught to a draw.   Cruise may not have experienced mushin during swordplay but he definitely hit the zone acting the scene out.   Maybe just a little too much emotion, and the facial expressions just a little more pronounced than one might see- but I was basically astonished at how real elements in that scene were.  I was thinking "oh my god are those guys unconscious?"   Whoever was responsible for the choreographs for those 3 fight sequences knew their business.  3 movements with the 3rd being the kill is a well known theme- and it was used for the first 2 go rounds.


----------



## albert

Overrated. Some of the battle scenes, esp. the ninja one felt like a video game.  It was also quite a reductionist movie, basically positing that everything about bushido is good.  Stop wanking yourself to Japanese culture.


----------



## Rainman

> _Originally posted by albert _
> *Overrated. Some of the battle scenes, esp. the ninja one felt like a video game.  It was also quite a reductionist movie, basically positing that everything about bushido is good.  Stop wanking yourself to Japanese culture. *



Movies are designed to tap into your emotions and give you feelings for the charactors, it's how the writers and cast  get you involved in the movie.   Reductionist?   Movies reductionist?  Naawww couldn't be.  Gee whiz batman,  I don't remeber anyone saying they were giving up everything to begin a career in Japanese Anthropology  because hollywood gives accurate discriptions of events that never happened.


----------



## arnisador

Last Samurai and the Martial Arts article:
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/clv/la-clv-reelcriticsdec12,1,2253860.story


----------



## albert

The best movies DO have complexity in the characters. See Narc or Gattaca. And stop wanking.


----------



## Rainman

> _Originally posted by albert _
> *The best movies DO have complexity in the characters. See Narc or Gattaca. And stop wanking. *



Now it's best movies.  The Last Samurai was fun, said nothing about it being nominated for best drama by a bunch of poeple who like to give themselves awards.   There are a lot of forums here but not for people with sexual hangups so take your pills and call your doctor.


----------



## arnisador

Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Rob Broad

> _Originally posted by albert _
> *The best movies DO have complexity in the characters. See Narc or Gattaca. And stop wanking. *



Someone has issues.  Maybe if you spoke with some civility to people you would have more friends and be able to get your point across with having to go to rude comments.


----------



## albert

Robert: maybe if you learned proper grammar you would not appear to be an ***.

Take my pills and call my doctor..? Okay, let's be polite and respectful, but if you're going to break the rule at least do it in style. For instance, go **** your mother you scalawag.


----------



## Rob Broad

> _Originally posted by albert _
> *Robert: maybe if you learned proper grammar you would not appear to be an ***.
> 
> Take my pills and call my doctor..? Okay, let's be polite and respectful, but if you're going to break the rule at least do it in style. For instance, go **** your mother you scalawag. *



Sorry for missing  the word "out" in my sentence.

Further more, were does a neophetic panty-waste like yourself get off on being so rude to people who do not share your opinion.  You didn't like the movie, we get it, enough said.  If you can do better please show us instead of bitchin and moaning about it.  Anyone can criticize something, it takes a special person to do something about it.


----------



## Rainman

> _Originally posted by albert _
> *Robert: maybe if you learned proper grammar you would not appear to be an ***.
> 
> Take my pills and call my doctor..? Okay, let's be polite and respectful, but if you're going to break the rule at least do it in style. For instance, go **** your mother you scalawag. *



Scalawag?  What are you a pirate?  The other part- boring and lacks creativity- hear it on a daily basis at my job in one form or another.


----------



## clapping_tiger

> _Originally posted by albert _
> *Robert: maybe if you learned proper grammar you would not appear to be an ***.
> 
> Take my pills and call my doctor..? Okay, let's be polite and respectful, but if you're going to break the rule at least do it in style. For instance, go **** your mother you scalawag. *



Let's see, hated The Last Samurai, but at least we know you are obsessed with Pirates of the Caribbean we got it now. By the way what is with weird comments? Got some kind of complex or something? If you want to discuss topics in here at least do so in an adult manner. By jumping all over people for their point of view is childish. As a matter of fact in your profile you have no birth date listed and you have your occupation as a student, that told me enough right there.


----------



## tshadowchaser

gentelmen 
Please return to the topic and stop the prsonal remarks

Now I haven't seen the movie yet but look forward to viewing it  to see a little action and some great costumes. I know i'll have trouble buying part of the plot but somre of the figures in the film are based on real people of the time and their disallusion with Japan letting the rest of the world into their island


----------



## clapping_tiger

I am sure when the DVD comes out they will have a section in the bonus features on what really happened in Japan at that time, and more about the real life Samurai, the one who the main character is modeled after. They had a little bit of the behind the scenes stuff during that show XMA.


----------



## OULobo

Whilst perusing though Borders book store a few days ago (picked up "Marine Sniper" and Gredel: Black,White and Red) I saw the book "The Last Samurai" in Ethnic History section, not the historical fiction section. I wonder has anyone read it and how close is the movie? 

In terms of action, scenery, costume and emotional inspiration this movie was top notch. I think that it didn't have the depth or character development of some other movies, but you can only pack so much into a couple of hours, or our society's attention span. 

Between the XMA thing, the 15 behind-the-scenes I saw on Bravo and the National Geographic coverage, I'd imagine we'd seen enough of Mr. Cruise trying to achieve his own personal Scientologic version of Zen on film.


----------



## Shodan

Just finally got to see the movie tonight with my Dad and loved it.  Loved the action, the plot, the costumes, the swords.....everything- I also loved the concept of "living every breath"- Saw an interview with Tom Cruise and he was saying how playing this part in the movie had changed his life some in the living every day as it is your last aspect.  We take too much for granted in this life.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## ace

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Saw it and it is fantastic.  All of it, event the acting.  It is a must see!!!
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson *



From Beging to End it Was Awsome


----------



## Elfan

There is a strong dose of orientalism in the movie (allthough probably less than Shogan) but since the movie is about a soldier who suffers (for lack of a better word) from orientalism, that is understandable.  I'm not sure how they could have avoided that.

Anyway, I saw the movie thinking "Tom Cruise? Samurai movie? not a good start" but I was plesantly suprised.  Don't go in thinking it is the best movie ever, but if you remain skeptical you wil probably enjoy it.  I was a mess of tears at the end but thats just me.


----------



## Disco

Enjoyed the movie, the theme of Honor - Courage - Respect was clear throughout. 

Was disappointed in the martial arts segments. I thought that some of the fight scenes were to fragmented and blurry. The big battle scenes were good though. I was looking forward to a more indepth showing of the training he was going thru, but it wasen't there. I think they kind of missed out on something good there. All in all, it's worth while seeing, just for the imprint of the above theme.

I give it 3  :asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## 2fisted

I definately dug it.  Just the embience itself was enchanting.   The action was fun too.  It was a little hollywood, but I guess a little of that is ok every now again.


----------



## TallAdam85

i was on may way to see it but my date she waas having fun so we ended up staying in my car but i want to see it soon


----------



## arnisador

My son and I finally went to see it tonight. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

I loved the movie...even though it was a sort of "Dancing With Wolves" meets "Shogun".

I mean...we have a suicidal Medal of Honor winning Civil War veteran cavalry officer who encounters a supposedly hostile culture and finds that it isn't as barbaric as has been described by others.  He meets and falls in love with a woman from that culture, and then embraces the culture and its values...going so far as to dress as the locals dress and mastering their language.  At the end he takes it upon himself to tell the world about the dignity of the people who have adopted him and their mistreatment at the hands of the government.  The soldier's name is Kevin Cruise, or Tom Costner...or something.

The didn't explain the source of the hostility of the soldiers towards the young samurai whose top knot they cut off...the peasantry wasn't treated very well by the samurai.  What goes around, comes around.


But none of that detracted from the movie to any great extent.  It was a wonderful film.

Regards,


Steve


----------



## Makalakumu

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *The didn't explain the source of the hostility of the soldiers towards the young samurai whose top knot they cut off...the peasantry wasn't treated very well by the samurai.  What goes around, comes around.*



The Samurai class was pretty much despised throughout Japan.  It did not take much for the peasents to rise up against them.  The Tokugawa were notoriously horrible to the proletariat.  It would have made for a deeper movie to include all of the background instead of glorifying "the golden light of Bushido".

Otherwise, I thought it was a good movie.  It made me go home and pick up my sword.  I loved the scene where Algren defends himself against four swordsman.  

I will buy the DVD despite my historical objections.


----------



## Cruentus

Saw it the other day. Totally kicked @$$. I am like super pumped to go play with a katana now.


----------



## arnisador

I loved iaido. Great stuff.


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I loved iaido. Great stuff. *



Iai...who? I just want to go play with a sword. lol


----------



## CloudChaser

i saw the movie twice and enjoyed it just as much the second time around!  

perhaps the samurai were glorified a bit <not unlike the chivalric knights of medieval europe>, but epic hollywood movies excel at that sort of thing... and how corrupt was this warrior class really?  i'm guessing 'honor' only applied among the aristocratic ranks then if the peasants hated them so much...


----------



## Aikikitty

I've been wanting to see The Last Samurai for over a month and I finally got to see it with my dad yesterday.  I really enjoyed it and I'm glad I got to see it in the theater.   

Robyn :samurai:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Finally saw the movie tonite....

I could spend a long time nitpicking on the historical or cultural hiccups, the comparisons to other films, etc....but I won't.

The historical reality of that age may be lost in the Hollywood gloss, but, for me, it opened my eyes to something.  Maybe it was the more 'romantic' aspect of the Samurai (much as the truth of the European Crusaders who rapes and pillaged as they went is lost in the Chivilry of the Knights), but for me, it was a chance to 'see' something that is too infrequent in todays warp speed lifestyle.

It was just a movie..but, it touched me.

It'll definately be on my much watched list.

So....whens the DVD due out?


----------



## ShaolinWolf

So, Kaith, is it still out or did you  d/l it?...LOL...anyways, yeah, I can't wait for the DVD...


LOTR:ROTK comes out on DVD March 25th!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

LOL
Its currently at a budget theater here.  I did snag Pirates of the Carabean in vcd format, and got the DVD for Christmas. (Have seen POC over 100 times...I would expect TLS to have a similar viewing tally.  )

Its due out May 4th, so I'll hold off for now.  But I'm definately looking forward considering the extras on this one! 

DVD Info:
DVD Release Date: May 4, 2004 
DVD Features: 
Disc One
Theatrical Film With Commentary by director Edward Zwick
Disc Two
Tom Cruise: A Warrior's Journey
Edward Zwick: Director's Video Journal
Making an Epic: A Conversation with Edward Zwick and Tom Cruise
History vs. Hollywood: The Last Samurai {History Channel Documentary
A World of Detail: Production Design with Lilly Kilvert
Silk and Armor: Costume Design with Ngila Dickson
Imperial Army Basic Training
From Soldier to Samurai: The Weapons
Deleted Scenes
Japan Premieres {Tokyo & Kyoto red carpet)
Theatrical Trailer
Widescreen anamorphic format
Number of discs: 2


----------



## ShaolinWolf

YIPEEE!!! WHOO-HOO!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU...I can't wait. Yay!...Nice!...Can I express how much more happy I am?! LOL 


AWESOME!!!


----------



## ShaolinWolf

So, anybody happy about this coming out on DVD, or am I and Kaith the only people who even cared about it? Man, that sucks for Warner Bros.' pockets. I feel bad for them. Only two people want to even remotely buy the DVD. Let alone already have the specs on the DVDs. I mean, come on, the movie is coming to DVD in such a short time and the movie is nothing short of amazing...ok, there were all those F's at Yahoo's viewer criticism, but did you see all those F's for the Lord of the Rings movies...and they still outdid those F's with an A+ or A-...SHOUT FOR JOY!!!!!!

LOL....


----------



## ShaolinWolf

Oh yeah, and I'm getting it for $15 at Walmart the day it comes out...heheheheh....yeah, that's cheap thinking, but hey, My mind is already there...


----------



## Seig

Tess and I loved this movie.  We will be adding it to our DVD collection.


----------



## marshallbd

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> So, anybody happy about this coming out on DVD, or am I and Kaith the only people who even cared about it? Man, that sucks for Warner Bros.' pockets. I feel bad for them. Only two people want to even remotely buy the DVD. Let alone already have the specs on the DVDs. I mean, come on, the movie is coming to DVD in such a short time and the movie is nothing short of amazing...ok, there were all those F's at Yahoo's viewer criticism, but did you see all those F's for the Lord of the Rings movies...and they still outdid those F's with an A+ or A-...SHOUT FOR JOY!!!!!!
> 
> LOL....


No, You two are not the only ones that are anxiously awaiting this DVD to come out.  I have been to see this movie 4 times and thats unheard of for me.  I will purchase it the day it comes out!!!!  So that makes 3 of us!!!!!


----------



## ShaolinWolf

Actually, now it makes five including Sieg and Tess...LOL


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Our buying power will make them add another disk of goodies. 

:rofl:


----------



## marshallbd

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> Actually, now it makes five including Sieg and Tess...LOL


I'm sure there is a huge silent majority out there that will snap it up as it hits the shelves..... But I am glad to know that this film I'm not the only one that thought this film was a must have! :asian:


----------



## ShaolinWolf

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Our buying power will make them add another disk of goodies.
> 
> :rofl:


HEHEHEHEH...YIPEEEE!!!!...Let's hope they go onto MT and see our happiness...LOL:fanboy:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

I Loved this movie and look forward to adding it to my DVD collection.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## ShaolinWolf

48 days not counting today!!!


----------



## ShaolinWolf

18 Days Left!!!!! Whooo-hooo!!!!:boing1: :boing1: :boing1: :boing1: :boing1: :boing1: :boing1:


----------



## ShaolinWolf

17 DAYS UNTIL THE LAST SAMURAI COMES TO DVD(and VHS...)!!!!


----------



## arnisador

http://mdn.mainichi.co.jp/waiwai/0403/0318supochan.html



> It took the likes of Tom Cruise to bring it about, but 150 years after shunning them as primitive, Japan is currently going through a "Samurai Boom,"





> One of the prime beneficiaries has been a little-known martial art called Sports Chanbara, chanbara being the Japanese word for sword fighting.


----------



## ShaolinWolf

10 Days Left Not Counting Today Til The Release Of The Last Samurai!!!!...


----------



## ShaolinWolf

9 DAYS LEFT NOT COUNTING TODAY!!!! So, who's gonna get it the day it comes out...?


I know this might sound odd, but what about Peter Pan? Comes out the same day...I know they took too many liberties from the book, but it's closer than just about any of the other versions...maybe not Broadway...


----------



## marshallbd

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> 9 DAYS LEFT NOT COUNTING TODAY!!!! So, who's gonna get it the day it comes out...?
> 
> 
> I know this might sound odd, but what about Peter Pan? Comes out the same day...I know they took too many liberties from the book, but it's closer than just about any of the other versions...maybe not Broadway...


Just for the record, I have preordered both!!!! :asian:


----------



## ShaolinWolf

ah, a die-hard fan!!! I like to see that!!!


Oh yeah...

8 DAYS NOT COUNTING TODAY!!!!


----------



## marshallbd

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> ah, a die-hard fan!!! I like to see that!!!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...
> 
> 8 DAYS NOT COUNTING TODAY!!!!


That's me..... :asian:


----------



## ShaolinWolf

hmmm...well, it's been a few days...

4 DAYS 'TIL THE LAST SAMURAI IS RELEASED ON DVD!!!artyon:


----------



## ShaolinWolf

:CTF:AHHH!!!! I'm not doing my Job...THE LAST SAMURAI IS OUT ON DVD...NOOOO!!!!...Ah, well, I went the day it came out at lunch time and bought it...along with Peter Pan. Nice day it was. HEHEHEH!!! IT'S OUT ON DVD!!! IT'S OUT ON DVD!!!!...HAHAHAHA!!!!

And I just love this movie...I haven't checked out the stuff on Disc two yet...maybe I'll go do that now...hehehehehartyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I got it.
Bit disappointed with the deleted scenes...was only 2.

Haven't watched the rest yet.


----------



## marshallbd

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> :CTF:AHHH!!!! I'm not doing my Job...THE LAST SAMURAI IS OUT ON DVD...NOOOO!!!!...Ah, well, I went the day it came out at lunch time and bought it...along with Peter Pan. Nice day it was. HEHEHEH!!! IT'S OUT ON DVD!!! IT'S OUT ON DVD!!!!...HAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> And I just love this movie...I haven't checked out the stuff on Disc two yet...maybe I'll go do that now...hehehehehartyon:


Got it too but my TV died and I can't afford to replace it for a couple of weeks!!!!Sucks huh? :asian:


----------



## ShaolinWolf

ouch!...bummer!


----------



## marshallbd

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> ouch!...bummer!


Yeah...Ouch is right!!!


----------



## marshallbd

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> ouch!...bummer!


The wife is lovin it though cuase she's gettin more work out of me without complaints!!! :asian:


----------



## Cobra

Just rented it. Great movie, a little short though. Havn't seen deleted scenes yet.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

I purchased the DVD Tuesday and saw the movie for the first time.  I wish I'd gotten around to seeing it on the big screen (Randy-Master of Procrastination), but was pleased with the movie nonetheless.  The scenery and action were excellent, and the acting was tolerable.  As to the historical accuracy, well, that's not what I watch a movie for.  This one is well worth purchasing for your collection.

BTW, I've seen references on this thread comparing the movie to Shogun and Dances With Wolves, but as I watched it, I couldn't help but be struck by the similarity to a movie called Last of the Dogmen (another film worth watching, IMHO).


----------



## Cryozombie

I tried watching the History Special about it... with the same title on the History Channel last night... 

VERY VERY disapointed.


----------



## Marginal

I think it'd have been stronger if the rebellion hadn't meant anything to the powers that be by the movie's end. The fact that Cruise's character was able to wake the Emperor up and advance the cause kinda guts the whole progression of the film up to that point. 

But at least that history channel special was there to bring people up to speed. Tom Cruise, the foremost authority on Samurai was able to explain the culture perfectly, and that summation, "Is it historically accurate? You decide when you see it!" ending really settled any other questions I may have had.


----------



## Genin Andrew

I agree with techno,i absolutely love the movie,i own it and think its great but the little history doco in the special features was quite dissapointing and i didntlike how they made a compacted version of the doco for the DVD...hmmmm.But hey i guess it cant all be flawless,the positives far outweigh the negatives.

I just love the seen where the Samurai led by Katsumoto ride into town and the whole town fall to their knees,great scene!
oh and when that loser general guy gets nailed with Cruise's airborne katana...(a little unrealistic but love it nevertheless!!!)


----------



## MA-Caver

I saw it tonight on DVD and loved it. Nuff said!


----------



## Patrick Skerry

Genin Andrew said:
			
		

> I agree with techno,i absolutely love the movie,i own it and think its great but the little history doco in the special features was quite dissapointing and i didntlike how they made a compacted version of the doco for the DVD...hmmmm.But hey i guess it cant all be flawless,the positives far outweigh the negatives.
> 
> I just love the seen where the Samurai led by Katsumoto ride into town and the whole town fall to their knees,great scene!
> oh and when that loser general guy gets nailed with Cruise's airborne katana...(a little unrealistic but love it nevertheless!!!)


I hate tom cruise so much I walked out of the movie after he got clobbered by the wooden sword in the rain while he was in Katsumoto's village.  Only good part of the whole movie, tom cruise getting beat up by a samurai.


----------

